# Fressen Bitterlinge Molchquappen?



## Biotopfan (18. Juni 2014)

Hei, da man das Wasser wieder sehen kann, würde ich gerne mal wieder eine Muschel und Bitterlinge einsetzen...jetzt ist es aber so, das im Teich unzählige Molchquappen rumpaddeln...
Fressen Bitterlinge Molchquappen? Würd ich jetzt schade finden
Mangels Muschel sind die letzten Bitterlinge wohl ausgestorben...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## rirasoft (18. Juni 2014)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Hei, da man das Wasser wieder sehen kann, würde ich gerne mal wieder eine Muschel und Bitterlinge einsetzen...jetzt ist es aber so, das im Teich unzählige Molchquappen rumpaddeln...
> Fressen Bitterlinge Molchquappen? Würd ich jetzt schade finden
> Mangels Muschel sind die letzten Bitterlinge wohl ausgestorben...
> VG Biotopfan



Hallo Biotopfan,
ich habe auch Bitterlinge, denen ist aber alles tierisches wohl egal. Sie gehen an meine (Wasser-)Insekten wie __ Wasserläufer usw. nicht ran. Deswegen meine ich, das den Bitterlinge auch Quappen egal sind. Zu einer Muschel: Würde ich nicht machen, die wird in unserem Teichen mit dem klaren Wasser verhungern. Gib mal hier im Forum in der Suche Muschel ein ein und lese die Beiträge dazu.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Tinky (18. Juni 2014)

Bitterlinge ohne __ Muscheln sind aber auch irgendwie "schade"


----------



## Biotopfan (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo, ich muß ja nicht so eine riesige nehmen...
Ich hatte früher schonmal Muschel mit Bitterlingen, das ging sehr lange gut und sie hat auch überwintert...Ich muß nurmal bisschen gärtnern, schon ist genug Mulm aufgewirbelt, das es was zu futtern gibt. Ich hatte auch einen 20 Literbaueimer hinterm Teich stehen...
Teichwasser rein..mit unserm leckern Leitungswasser auffüllen..nach 2 TAgen ist das Wasser gritzegrün und dann die Muschel da rein...Eindrucksvoll, was die für einen Druck drauf hat und wie schnell das Wasser wieder klar ist...dann Muschel zurück in den Teich...Ja, is eine Spielerei..aber macht ja auch Spaß
Der Teich ist bald 10 Jahre alt und noch nie ausgesaugt worden...denkemal sie  würde da nicht verhungern, auch nicht wenn ich nicht nachhelfe...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Juni 2014)

Nimm Rebenbogen Elritzen......


----------



## Biotopfan (18. Juni 2014)

Hei...nee wenn dann __ Moderlieschen...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2014)

Hi,

jeder Fisch, egal obs größere wie Goldfische, Koi, Orfen, Karauschen, Sonnenfische, oder "nur" __ Kleinfische wie Bitterlinge, __ Regenbogenelritze, __ Goldelritze, __ Moderlieschen sind, jeder Fisch der auch am Boden nach Futter sucht frißt die eine oder andere Molchlarve mit. Ist nur ne Größenfrage, ob die "Beute" noch in Mäulchen paßt)

MfG Frank


----------



## Michael der 2. (21. Juni 2014)

Hi

Und wenn sie nicht die Molchlarven fressen, dann entziehen sie ihnen sicherlich einiges an Futter, was dem Gefressen werden fast gleichzusetzen ist.
Ich habe bewusst auf Fische verzichtet. Ich wollte zuerst auch solch winzige Fische einsetzen. Aber da ich ein Freund der Natur bin, habe ich es gelassen. Ich muss auch sagen, dass es auch so sehr viel Leben gibt,, das man beobachten kann. Jeder, der denkt man müsse Fische einsetzen, um etwas beobachten zu können, der irrt. Es gibt so viel Insekten und Amphibien, damit kann es kein Fischschwarm aufnehmen. Und gleichzeitig betreibt man aktiven Naturschutz indem man den oft stark gefährdeten Arten einen Lebensraum bietet.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Biotopfan (21. Juni 2014)

Öhm...ich glaub ich hab vorhin einen Fisch im Teich gesehen
War zu schnell wieder weg, aber für einen Molch zu flossig...
Das muß ich mir mal genauer untersuchen...kann eigentlich nicht sein, das noch Moderlischen oder Bitterlinge von vor paar Jahren übrig sind
Ok..Moderlischen sind immer erst im Juni aufgetaucht, so wie die Sumpfdeckelschnecken auch (gestern die ersten entdeckt) Wollte schon nachkaufen...
Ebenso wie die Stagnicola fuscus(?)
Die hatte ich eigentlich auch abgeschrieben
So ein Kleinstbiotop is halt doch eine ganzschöne Wundertüte...ich liebe es
So eine Pflanzenrausaktion is halt doch ab und zu mal nötig
Wenn ich noch bisschen aufgeräumt hab, gibts Bilder...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Biotopfan (21. Juni 2014)

Jo...ein Monsterbitterling...so einen großen hatte ich noch nie. Hab vorhin zugesehen, wie er an den Pflanzen patroliert und gepickt hat....Hm, ob es der einzige ist? Oder lebt meine Muschel vom letztenmal doch noch
VG Monika


----------



## Michael der 2. (22. Juni 2014)

Hi

Vielleicht hat sich auch beim Einsetzen ein ganz anderer Fisch eingeschlichen, der größer und älter wird. Oder es ist ein wirklich alt gewordener __ Bitterling. Ich denke, wenn sich eine Population erhalten konnte, wäre es nicht so schwer festzustellen, oder doch ?

Grüße Michael


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Juni 2014)

Hei, nee, das is schon ein __ Bitterling...Mein Teichlein war kurz vorm verlanden..ich hab bestimmt schon 2 Jahre keinen Fisch mehr da drin gesehen...
Letztes Jahr hab ich schon versucht den auszumisten..sah auch schonmal ganz gut aus, aber nicht lange...Im Frühjahr war wieder alles dicht..jetzt kann ich das Wasser wieder sehen und bis auf den Grund..äh den Teichschlamm...glasklar 
Da ist immernoch genug __ Moos und gestrüpp drin, wo er nicht rein  kommt...da mach ich mir jetzt garkeine Sorgen das er die __ Molche ausrottet...
Wenn ich die Spiegelreflex mit Pol leihen kann, versuch ich ihn mal zu knipsen...
Und die großen Molche auch, die da im Moment drin rumschleichen...
VG Monika


----------



## Luuh (27. Juni 2014)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Hei, nee, das is schon ein __ Bitterling...Mein Teichlein war kurz vorm verlanden..ich hab bestimmt schon 2 Jahre keinen Fisch Wenn ich die Spiegelreflex mit Pol leihen kann, versuch ich ihn mal zu knipsen...


Hey, wie sieht's aus mit den Bildern?


----------

